# Moss is turing black



## Alex007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Does anybody know why my moss is turning black. Someone told me that it is because of mildew/mold in my vivarium. Any suggestions how to get rid of this and do i need to replace my black moss or will it recuperate itself.Thanks Alex


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Alex007 said:


> Does anybody know why my moss is turning black. Someone told me that it is because of mildew/mold in my vivarium. Any suggestions how to get rid of this and do i need to replace my black moss or will it recuperate itself.Thanks Alex


Any chance that its turning black where you also happen to drop dusted fruitflies? The moss doesn't react well to the calcium(I believe)... 
I've found that once it starts turning bad, it will continue unless you take it out; it may recover once removed from the offending area.
Scott


----------



## Alex007 (Apr 15, 2007)

SMenigoz said:


> Alex007 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know why my moss is turning black. Someone told me that it is because of mildew/mold in my vivarium. Any suggestions how to get rid of this and do i need to replace my black moss or will it recuperate itself.Thanks Alex
> ...


 Yes i keep the calcium away from my moss. I think it has to do with circulation in my vivarium. I started to fan it to get some air going maybe that might work or not. Any how i am going to try to experiment with different mosses and see what happens. Thanks anyways


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

What type of moss is it?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Also moved this to the plants section...


----------



## Alex007 (Apr 15, 2007)

kyle1745 said:


> Also moved this to the plants section...


 Its that tropical moss you get from T&C. I am using a fan to circulate air movement maybe its the problem due to mold/mildew i dont know i guess i have to experiment. Thanks


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

It very well could be that black algae/mold stuff that usually comes up in streams or on water features. So to get rid of that you could pick it out at its worst sections and then improve the ventilation and see how that works out for you. The black algae stuff loves wet and humid locations.


----------

